

Ask HN: How to overcome failure? - f1gm3nt

You put your heart and soul into a project, but then it fails. How does one overcome the fear (or whatever you want to call it) of failing again?
======
SHOwnsYou
This is a kind of polarizing answer. It seems like people that understand it,
just understand it, and people that don't, don't.

But the answer is balls (or courage/bravery/confidence). I fail at stuff every
day. If I let it affect my mood I'd be pretty F-ing depressing to be around. I
don't want to be depressing to be around.

The one thing you have complete control over and costs you absolutely nothing
is your attitude. So grow up, stomach your losses, and move on to the next
project.

So you failed. Big deal. You still have a roof, clothes, and food. Time to get
past it and keep moving.

I can't remember who said this, but I am going to do a hell of a paraphrasing
job.... If you live periods of your life in misery, when you remember back to
those times, all you'll remember is the misery. The misery robs you of great
memories you could otherwise be making.

